# Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba Wash Review



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*The Product: * Valet Pro Poseidon's Carnauba wash - sizes available 500ml, 1L & 5L.

*Price Point:* RRP £5.88 inc VAT for 500ml size.

*Tested on:* Honda Civic 2008 1.8SE - outside temp 8-10deg C, with some sunshine.

*Manufacturers 'Blurb': * Taken from Valet Pro website (www.valetpro.co.uk)

Overview
Our Poseidon's Carnauba Wash is a shampoo of the highest quality. It produces beading after washing even an unwaxed car! It will leave your car with a great shine to it and will also add life to any wax that is on your vehicle already.

In-depth
This is one of the finest car shampoos on the market. Blended with Carnauba wax, this product will actually leave the paint work beading after a wash even if your car has never seen a wax before. It also adds to the gloss of paint work too. This gives true power in maintaining a car and preserving a new look, protecting the paintwork and other areas that can't be reached, Posiedon's Carnauba Wash also helps protect the car from rust. It also helps to maintain waxes, sealants and factory applied sealant through regular washing.

*Instructions:* 50ml of product is all you need to 5L of water. Giving great dilutions and value for money.

*Packaging:* 500ml supplied and tested, sturdy bottle with clear labelling.

*Product & Fragrance:* Yellow liquid, quite runny in consistency, fragrent citrus smell, not over powering but does linger which is nice :thumb:

*Product use:*

Start with the 2 bucket method, grits guards on my improvised dolly.



















Pour required amount into measuring cup @ 80ml as I was filling bucket pretty much to the top.










Added to bucket with Zymol sponge - my prefered washing media, lets NOT start that argument again shall we :lol:










Fill with water, I know some of you like to add water first then shampoo and then more water, but I find adding the water on top of the shampoo from around the side of the bucket rather then blasting it from above gives less wasteful suds and lets my sponge soak longer in the wash solution before I want to use it :thumb:.










Something I've also found I like to do especially after a snow foaming is to apply a layer of the shampoo via the foam lance before I use my sponge, makes it glide even easier and lets the ingredients of the shampoo work to lift any particles still left on the surface. Added @ an inch then topped with water.










Gave a pretty good even covering, won't stay around for long with any form of LSP present on your paint however .




























After a good rinse with the PW and then sheeted with an open ended hose we have a pretty good dry panel, some spotting in places but not bad. Some will say that the LSP (Jeffs Acrylic) will give some help with this, but I haven't topped the car since November time when it had 3 layers and after the extreme weather we've had I'm sure not much is left .



















Still left with suds in the bucket after the wash.










*Ease of use:* Producted nice suds, slick feeling on the panel and very free rinsing. Gave good sheeting of water with only a few water spots left.

*Finish:* Glossy and bright in appearance and giving that almost just detailed look.

*Durability:* No idea really as it's not that sort of product. Doesn't seem to perform any different to any other that I can tell. Maybe a little extra sheeting ability.

*Value:* Reasonable, you use 50-80ml per wash in a large bucket as shown, so the bottle I was sent would last between 8-10 washes. Not a very concentrated solution compared with some of its competitors.

*Conclusions:* Pleasant enough to use, good cleaning, nice slick gliding to the sponge and all in all not a 'bad' product. It will work out expensive compared to some of the higher concentrated products on the market which may work against it. A solid result and one I wouldn't hesitate to recommend as a nice easy to use, free rinsing shampoo .

*USER OVERALL RATING:*

*86%*










Many thanks to Greg @ Valet Pro for the kind sample, you can buy it direct from him here :-

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1557-/Poseidons-carnauba-wash---500ml

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1558-/Poseidons-carnauba-Wash---1L

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1559-/Poseidons-Carnauba-Wash-5L


----------

